# Tips on getting people to comment on your lists



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

If you find yourself posting lists with no comments or totally unrelated advice then there's usually a good reason for it. 

1) Format your posts correctly and write out all the words. Consider this list 

Troops
9 DA, Ex, DSC, BS
9 DA, Ex, DSC, BS
3 Getbikes, WL Dest, SS
3 Getbikes, WL Dest, SS

Elites
10 FD
10 FD

FA
10x WS

HS
3 WW 
3 WW 
5 DR

I look at this and think, what the hell is this exactly? I can go though and workout what ever shorthand you've invented to represent the different parts of your armies but why should I. Why should I have to try to decipher your hieroglyphics and spend my time thinking about your composition and write out some advice if you can't be bothered to write out your list properly. 

2) Tell people your ideas as well, say why you have certain things in your list. Just presenting a list without comment means it should go without comment. We're not psychic so we don't know what master plan you had. Again it's about effort, if you can't be bothered to think about your cobbled together list why should I.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

As a separate point or part of (2), well as posting your master plan, a description of what sort of game it is for can help. If you want to know whether it will be a fun army to play with beer and snacks then we need to know what fun means to you.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

As a precursor, I total agree with point 1 Aramoro has presented here.



Aramoro said:


> If you find yourself posting lists with no comments or totally unrelated advice then there's usually a good reason for it.


I just want to point out that this is not always the case. Many of my lists have gone without comment, but garnered tons of views, simply because the colour of my member-name is intimidating. Other times I have gotten the most unhelpful advice because someone figured they knew better than me (and that win at all cost advice was appropriate for a list with 'balanced', 'fun', or 'themed' in the title.)

Sometimes there is no good reason, but hopefully they will be far and few between.



Aramoro said:


> 2) Tell people your ideas as well, say why you have certain things in your list. Just presenting a list without comment means it should go without comment. We're not psychic so we don't know what master plan you had. Again it's about effort, if you can't be bothered to think about your cobbled together list why should I.


I disagree with this point; just because you didn't include your own comments with the list does not mean no one should give you any. Sometimes people have not finalized the strategy or tactics they are going to be using, and sometimes they just don't know and are looking for thoughts from others.

It is highly encouraged that you include your own comments about unit choices or the overall list. That way anyone looking to comment may have a better idea of how to help or what will not be a waste of both your time and their time.


A possible point 3 to consider including: limited unit selection. If you post up a list, be prepared for people to recommend/suggest anything in the codex (and with the inclusion of allies, other codecies as well.) If you don't have that stuff, don't toss the idea out the window but a friendly word that such an option is not one you can make goes a long way.


----------

